# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  DB Design - Best Practice

## ITSCGC

Designing a DB to hold financial ledgers related to retirement.
All ledgers are calculated values based on input.
Should we store all one hundred rows for each ledger, even though they are calculated values or should we only calculate on the fly?

Inputs
Person A
Age
Date of Retirement
Interest Rate
Amount Invested
Amount Desired at Retirement

Our advisors want to be able to show clients different ledgers depending on interest rate, amount invested, amount desired at retirement.  As well advisors want to be able to create and reference different ledger scenarios quickly after meeting with the client.

Thanks in advance

----------

